# Cherub or Heavenly?



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Hi guys

is there anywhere that stocks both of these fellas for a viewing?

my wife would like to see them both before committing ...

we are going stainless so it needs stainless panels & drip tray.

has the cherub design been tweaked to a black drip tray - looking at recent posts?

i am just outside of hull but an over in York and down Birmingham way in the near future.

Wanting to buy NOW as caffeine deprivation is kicking in ....

thanks

sean


----------



## Bursar (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm interested in the answer to this, although I'm in Cambridge, as I'd like to se the Cherub before buying. I'll probably get a grinder from BB (and it's not too far to visit them) but they don't list any Fracino stuff on their website.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Bella Barista dont sell Fracino.

Lighty i have an all stainless Cherub and you are not too far from me, i live in Leeds. If you wanted to see one in the flesh you are welcome to visit my house one day and have a play with it.

Spukey


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bursar said:


> I'm interested in the answer to this, although I'm in Cambridge, as I'd like to se the Cherub before buying. I'll probably get a grinder from BB (and it's not too far to visit them) but they don't list any Fracino stuff on their website.


Which grinder is it that your thinking of getting from them? Te are opening up a few more choices recently on the grinder front, but there is real value to be had from looking at the secondhand market


----------



## Bursar (Aug 4, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Which grinder is it that your thinking of getting from them? Te are opening up a few more choices recently on the grinder front, but there is real value to be had from looking at the secondhand market


I'm looking at the Mignon. I did cast my eye over the one that came up in the forums for sale, but it was the wrong colour. Need to keep the WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor) in mind


----------



## titan (Jul 29, 2013)

Lighty said:


> Hi guys
> 
> is there anywhere that stocks both of these fellas for a viewing?
> 
> ...


Give the factory a ring in Birmingham, both models are certainly there to view but they can be had at a better price from resellers. There is usually a 7-10 day wait for one. The latest Cherub no longer has stainless trim around the drip tray.


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Quality Stuff Fellas

WAF is huge in my household too !!

The Mignon has just kicked the vario into touch this week as far as looks go with my good lady ... sheesh stainless all round then

I had emailed Andy @ The Coffee Bean, and he's been in touch with Fracino in Birmingham .. looks like the new Cherubs has a black drip tray - you're right Titan

My good lady wasn't best please ; - D

There doesn't seem to be too many spots that stock them so it might be hard finding a stainless drip now.

Andy recommended the Cherub over the Heavenly as they seem to have tweaked and improved it on a regular basis

Any more help would be appreciated before I dive in

Cheers

Lighty


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Sean,

I'm just waiting to hear back about the possibility of fitting a stainless drip tray to a new, stainless sided Cherub and if it is possible, how much extra it would cost (not too much hopefully!) Should hear back tomorrow, so I'll let you know!

Andy


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Thanks Andy

please let me know

you've been very helpful so I'd love to buy from you in the first instance

fracino must have some spare parts in the factory ;-)

most likely grinder is a stainless mignon - can you get them?

one source works for me!

Lighty


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fracino can't do it apparently! The drip tray cover is stainless but the bottom is black.

It's a shame but to be honest it's a small area of black and the machine looks stunning to me - all down to personal taste tho I suppose! I'll look out for a grinder!!


----------



## seniorminnion (Apr 3, 2012)

Black gloss Mignon Eureka grinder - still bits of stainless on it -- looks great on the counter -- like a small bubblegum vending machine !! - even SWMBO hasn't commented so it must be good ! (Cherub to go with it once I've saved up ! )


----------

